# Using a mini roller and brush to cut?



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone use a mini roller AND brush to cut in walls?
Or do you use just a brush? The mini is supposed to "transition" the cut to the texture to the texture of the "main" rolling of the walls. I never noticed cuts "showing" with just a brush cut but some like the brush and mini roller cut method as opposed to just brush/cut and roll up tight. 

I would like to work it into the system if the difference can really be noticed.
I could be crossing the production/high quality line here.
I understand quality is to be meeting a certain expectation, at minimum.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

A mini roller isn't going to create exactly the same texture as the full size roller anyway so I don't see the point.

I usually try and roll as close to the corner as convenient to create the same texture, but with flats and eggshells, it's hardly noticeable anyway.


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

Using at least a 1/2 in nap you can roll corners w/o a need to cut in with brush.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Never have done it that way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I did it a couple of times, I found it's not worth it like ddemair said it doesn't create the same texture plus being up on a ladder it's not the easiest.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never done it that way and never will. Seems like an unnecessary extra step that will only slow you down. Just cut and role tight.


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not referring to using mini roller for corners. I'm talking about using your 9in roller w/ 1/2 nap and just roll the corners out. Quick and easy and same texture as wall.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

sincere painter said:


> Does anyone use a mini roller AND brush to cut in walls?
> Or do you use just a brush? The mini is supposed to "transition" the cut to the texture to the texture of the "main" rolling of the walls. I never noticed cuts "showing" with just a brush cut but some like the brush and mini roller cut method as opposed to just brush/cut and roll up tight.
> 
> I would like to work it into the system if the difference can really be noticed.
> ...


This is all we use, it's a super time saver. They cost me about 30-40 cents per roller. And yes I will clean them occasionally, most of the time we just drop them in the paint


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I like to roll first and then cut. I roll tight to corners and when cutting in this helps the brush glide better and speeds up the process. Never have a problem with any transition between cut and roll.
I can't see how a mini roller would have any advantage...will slow you down actually. If your working with someone you could always have them rolling behind you while the cut is still wet? Regardless what paint and tools you use, rolling tight will always provide the best results!


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

A builder I know says he does it to hide brush marks so he can get away with one coat.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ptm said:


> A builder I know says he does it to hide brush marks so he can get away with one coat.


I'm sure builders do this but professional painters don't


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, I was leaving out the obvious.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Above door frames, new construction only.
Paint always seems to bead up when the roller stops, and the lights above reveal the brush/stipple transistion. 
Down here they use it in every inside corner and ceiling cut in.

Waste of time.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

ptm said:


> A builder I know says he does it to hide brush marks so he can get away with one coat.


Builders are scum.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Builders are scum.


Really? What backs that statement up. I would love to hear it.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 6, 2012)

I've used this technique and had good results.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll use a 4"x1-2 microfiber mini roller sometimes with my Wooster speed bucket. It's made to fit 6" whizz rollers. Love that speed bucket. A lot of the times I don't think it's any faster, but sometimes it is. It's definitely faster using it on a roller pole to cut ceilings in.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeti said:


> How to paint a straight ceiling line - YouTube
> 
> I've used this technique and had good results.


i dont like that guy in the video. I bet he's a nice guy, but he bugs me.

Brush and roller please.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Why slow yourself down with this ****? You can roll within an inch vertically with a 9 inch roller.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

My mobile version painttalk stopped working. I'm officially slacking off on this thread.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That guy in the video is using too small a ladder for that job. It looks like he is standing on the top rung....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> That guy in the video is using too small a ladder for that job. It looks like he is standing on the top rung....


He's a real short guy for one thing.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

sincere painter said:


> Does anyone use a mini roller AND brush to cut in walls?
> Or do you use just a brush? The mini is supposed to "transition" the cut to the texture to the texture of the "main" rolling of the walls. I never noticed cuts "showing" with just a brush cut but some like the brush and mini roller cut method as opposed to just brush/cut and roll up tight.
> 
> I would like to work it into the system if the difference can really be noticed.
> ...


I guess I'm in the minority but I've used this technique a lot to knock down the brush marks as I cut, especially with egshel paint. I just keep a wet 4" pro dooz and hook it to my ladder. After I cut an arms length I run over it with the roller. I only have to re-dip the roller about once per wall length......I hate brush marks


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

This is what I notice the most texture wise. I like to "flock" the edges on ceilings sometimes. Nice for large enough jobs too where it can save some time... I was actually considering one for tomorrow because baseboards will go down after we finish....or should i just use the 9" :blink:



WisePainter said:


> Above door frames, new construction only.
> Paint always seems to bead up when the roller stops, and the lights above reveal the brush/stipple transistion.
> Down here they use it in every inside corner and ceiling cut in.
> 
> Waste of time.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Speed bucket is king. I love it especially for exteriors. Rolling out that asbestos got a whole lot more fun. Nice up on a lift too! We don't spray too much...



Damon T said:


> I'll use a 4"x1-2 microfiber mini roller sometimes with my Wooster speed bucket. It's made to fit 6" whizz rollers. Love that speed bucket. A lot of the times I don't think it's any faster, but sometimes it is. It's definitely faster using it on a roller pole to cut ceilings in.


----------

